
The Bath Bubble - pepys
https://www.curbed.com/2019/12/4/20993584/freestanding-bathtubs-design-trends-cost
======
technotarek
Not mentioned, but seems like a relevant consideration: “According to the U.S.
Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), a full bathtub requires about 70
gallons of water, while taking a five-minute shower uses 10 to 25 gallons. You
might argue that very few people fill the tub to the top, but a simple
calculation shows that either way, baths use more water.”

[https://stanfordmag.org/contents/shower-or-bath-essential-
an...](https://stanfordmag.org/contents/shower-or-bath-essential-answer)

------
technotarek
As someone about to undertake a master bath renovation, “to bath or not to
bath” has been a huge and difficult decision. A soaking tub like the article
discusses is less on the radar than a more compact version, and the decision
boils down to resale and what a family with kids wants (vs a personal spa
amenity). The tub is winning based on informal surveying of opinion from real
estate agents, builders and lots of parents. For context, we’re in an urban
enviro where space is at a premium. Probably a no brainer in a larger home.

~~~
cortesoft
I can't imagine not having a bath. I don't take one that often, but I really
like having the option. Also, we need it for the kids.

~~~
vidanay
It's convenient, but not mandatory for kids. We simply showered with the baby
until age three or four and he's taken his own showers since then (supervised
until age 6 or so)

------
randycupertino
We love our tub! Sunday nights we soak together in a giant bubble bath and
give each other foot massages. I frequently soak in there weeknights after
either stressful workday or long workouts while listening to music or an
audiobook. We also wash the dog in there. Can't imagine not having a tub.

------
ggm
Possibly the best opening sentence of an article I have read in a long time.

